

Show HN: OMW (On My Way) – Help Eliminate Texting and Driving - mtholking
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/omw-on-my-way-share-your-location/id874599912?mt=8

======
melvinmt
Just tried it and it works great. One thing I would like to see in this space
is the same thing but then for plane travelers. It's very common to update
your parents and family before, during (if you have stopovers) and after the
trip.

~~~
mtholking
great to hear, thanks for trying it out.

we've been considering adding flights as a feature, what would be the easiest
way to enter your destination: flight#, airport code?

------
jv22222
Nicely done. Have been wanting this app to exist for at least a year.

------
edoceo
See also Glympse a Seattle area startup working on ephemeral location sharing.

~~~
livestyle
This is much simpler to use than Glympse.

Think of it like this.

It's like waiting for your Uber driver to arrive except it's someone you love
:)

